# SuperSilverHaze



## NorCalHal (May 22, 2009)

This goes along with the Chem D thread kinda. Among the cuts that I was given and told they were "Chem" was 2 other plants that were totally different. After a little homework, it is SuperSilverHaze.
Now, I am not really a fan of Haze's, but, this one has changed my mind.
MONSTER producer and super sweet and sticky.

Of the original 50 cuts that my friend gave me, I kept back 3 for moms. So, out of the 50, I know 45 were Chem, 2 were SSH, and the odds say that the 3 I kept are Chem also, but DAMN, If I only knew....

Grown in hydro in 2 gallon pots of shreaded rockwool fed GH 3 part.


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2009)

Nice buds


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 22, 2009)

nice man, like you I am not a big fan of Haze strains, I have tried the SilverHaze from Greenhouse and wasn't really impressed, but yours look great.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful as always, beautiful indeed...take care..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2009)

Ill take 4 ounces ofg that please:giggle:  Makes me mouth water


Very Nice..why are you not a fan of Haze?  is the smoke not good?  the plant looks Awesome


----------



## NorCalHal (May 23, 2009)

I should rephrase that 4U, I don't like growing Haze. Most Hazes hit the ceiling and grow very tall. I was lucky and this one stayed at a reasonable hieght. 
I am choppin' down the SSH today, so sometime next week I will report on the smoke. 

But ya 4U, it smells like BOMB. Super sticky man. If I had a mom of this, I would definatley run it again.


----------



## Rockster (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous looking SSH girls ya got there NorCalHal,

I've grown Shanti's offering before and it's not for girlies,really does have bite,a very strong strain.Mine needed a good cure,it was really racy at first but mellowed and got more of a body stone on later whilst maintaining a strong sativa high. 

And boy,for a sativa dom plant it really is a producer isnt it?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

Those look sweet Norcal, very nice. You've ALMOST convinced me to lose the hydroton


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 23, 2009)

They look great NorCal.

Everyone seems to have some issue with Haze. I dont get it. SSH is the biggest CCup winner of them all. Every year theres one winning something in the CCup. Potent. Taste Great, Less Filling.
They are my favorite, especially Skunk Haze. What is it that that makes Haze not exactly appeal to so many?


----------



## blowslow23 (May 23, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice buds


x2


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2009)

A friend of mine put in a bunch of the SilverHaze last year, hugmoungous plants!  Good smoke too.
Way to go NorCalHal.  Beautiful buds!
Now the Avatar is kinda hard to look at......


----------



## SMOK3R (May 23, 2009)

Man those are looking great.


----------



## nvthis (May 23, 2009)

Nicely done again NCH. You are constantly raising the bar around this place. We are fortunate to have someone like you at MP. Man!, I can't wait to jump into hydro! Ah, well. Maybe next year...


----------



## natorious (May 23, 2009)

GOOD JOB!! those are beautiful!


----------



## Caretaker (May 28, 2009)

You know you have it when the buds are so fat the branches cant hold, Beautiful plant!


----------



## Alistair (May 28, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I should rephrase that 4U, I don't like growing Haze. Most Hazes hit the ceiling and grow very tall. I was lucky and this one stayed at a reasonable hieght.
> I am choppin' down the SSH today, so sometime next week I will report on the smoke.
> 
> But ya 4U, it smells like BOMB. Super sticky man. If I had a mom of this, I would definatley run it again.



I know its not your style...but if the cuts that good...regen your 2 moms for another source of clones. i know setup is not really designed to do this...but if its really that good, it might be worth the trouble.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (May 30, 2009)

very nice. i love SSH the smoke was bomb, i know its mostly sativa but i let it get at lest 80% amber be for i cut, an wow was some great smoke. hard to grow, as some one who tryed growing it as there first plant, i would not recomend it. takes a lotta babying but the smoke is outta this world. it did not pull a hat trick an win 3 cannibis cups for nothing people.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 5, 2009)

looks nice Hal! Where are the "dried" pics though!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 5, 2009)

just amazing NorCal- everything you grow is picture perfect. I got a question.

About how many mL of micro, grow, and bloom per gallon were you feeding them towards the end? If you can give an estimate? thanks man


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> just amazing NorCal- everything you grow is picture perfect. I got a question.
> 
> About how many mL of micro, grow, and bloom per gallon were you feeding them towards the end? If you can give an estimate? thanks man


 Also, do you follow the "all 3 parts" just in different measurments in relation to what cycle you're in? I'm not keen on adding grow when I'm in bloom, etc


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 22, 2009)

yummmy!


----------



## Triggga (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice bud


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 27, 2009)

420 Murder Ln Garberville said:
			
		

> Also, do you follow the "all 3 parts" just in different measurments in relation to what cycle you're in? I'm not keen on adding grow when I'm in bloom, etc


 
Srry for the late response bro.

I have tried both, not usuing green while blooming, and usuing it. I perfer to add a little green throughout the grow, as it helped maintain the "lushness" of the plant. I DO NOT go by the measurements given on the bottles, I use less.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm gonna try that then. I'm runnin 5 gallon pots and my mediums are so mixed even I don't know what's in there! I have OG (not sure which cut), LA Confi, Sour D, White Russian, and Purps runnin right now. I was going by the directions per GH (Grow and Micro) and supplement a B1, and some Cal Mag and then I give them plain ol water on the next watering. Everything looks great. I also have a Homer bucket bubbler out back with some Russian just to see the results outdoors. The roots are going crazy. I need to start a thread, I know. Thanks bud!


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

As has been stated Hal very nice! Hows the smoke?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 9, 2009)

looking great the SSH is looking awesome:hubba: and i bet your really likeing that Chem-D its a great cut. the closest i have to the Chems currently is my Original Diesel ( SensiNL x Mass Super Skunk ) x Chem-D but i have the Chem-D, (skunkva) 91 Chem, and Chem #4 coming soon im so siked to flower out the arguably best 3 Chem cuts. keep up the great work things are looking very nice.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 7, 2009)

Super sweet! Great work with those. Just curious, though, about the flowering period. How many days did you let them flower before you harvested them? 

RT


----------

